# assistance needed



## dalejr13 (Sep 21, 2007)

please take a look at the pics of my plant at week 3, new growth but still very small. i keep a fan on it during the day but it doesnt seem to be getting much taller/ thicker. i rotate it to windows with the best light during the day, and keep it in a closet at night w/ sufficient lighting. water about half to one ounce water daily w. no nutes yet. temp is a consistant 78. any ideas what could be holding it back? any help would be greatly appreciated and sorry for the quality of the pics, old cam. thanks guys.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 21, 2007)

In my opinion maybe you should give it some small amount of nutes. I start my seedlings on nutes when they are between week 2 and week 3. And what kinda soil are you using? What type of water are you using? Also when you say sufficient lighting what are you using? How close are your lilghts at night? And I water mine every 2 to 3 days but I have a little run of the bottom to. I tried a window grow once and I would venture to say it delayed some growth but when I put it under 24/7 light wow the plant blew up. This is what works for me in my opinion everybodys different. Remember to seedling stage can last 1 to 3 weeks thats when I see a real growth in mine. I hope I help in some way and didnt feed you a line of **. It works for me so good luck. Hopefully somebody else will be more indebth than I was.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the input homemadegravity. water is bottled drinking water at room temp, soil is a 1 part sandy dirt, 2 part mg 3mos potting mix, and 1 part dung. the lighting is a 400 watt dhl, about 7 inches above plant w/ fan blowing to circulate. thanks for the help and any other info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry for asking but what is a 400 watt dhl light? Ive never used a mix of soil like that before so I couldnt tell you about that. I just use straight FF soil with a little perlite in it, they seem to love it. 7in with a 400w sounds kinda close without a exhaust fan even with air circulation in the room. I use a 
250w mh and it sits 8in above my seedlings but I also have a tempered glass in the hood and air cooled. When you say its temp is a consistant 78 is that right below the light or just in your grow space?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 21, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking but what is a 400 watt dhl light? Ive never used a mix of soil like that before so I couldnt tell you about that.


 
1st like he said whats a DHL light???? And get rid of that soil. that could be playing a big part in it not growing


----------



## jash (Sep 21, 2007)

looking like 1 week old,they need more light


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 22, 2007)

hey guys, hdl is the brand of lighting i got.....but i did take the advice and changed it around w/ more lighting....added a little nutes and what a difference it made! thanks for all the imput guys, and ya alot of people dont like the soil mixture but ive used it before and had good results....thanks and happy growing!


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 22, 2007)

I would agree with you dale, your soil mix sounds, well, sound. As long as when you water the water does not stand for longer then 5-10 seconds, then you should be ok. Pick up a copy of "Marijuana Botany" or "Hemp diseases and pests: Managment and biological control" Dont be fooled by the term "Hemp" It is a must have book for all growers, beginner and "master" alike.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 22, 2007)

do u think barnes and noble have thoses books???LOL.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 22, 2007)

I have ordered alot of my MJ growing books and beginers hyrdo books from Barnes and noble. They just special order stuff for me.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 22, 2007)

just an update guys, still going strong.....thanks again and especially to homemade gravity......much love and happy growing!!!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

There's gotta be something wrong with it, less the strain of plant is very small. I don't mean to make you feel bad or anything, but I've seen plants like 4 days old that big.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 22, 2007)

that was kinda the point, if all was good i wouldnt have posted the thread, but thanks!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

In that case, I'd just go and buy some good quality soil, I've heard FoxFarm is the best. If you can't get that then just don't buy any cheap stuff. 


Could you tell me more about this HDL lighting? Do you have a lumen count? Did the package/box say white on it?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have the plants out of the light in the pics?

All I can come up with is High Definition Lights... which don't sound like they'd work too well for growing.


*Or maybe all of this is just a faulty seed problem.*


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 22, 2007)

hey whoa, i really appreciate your info....i switched the lighting to 3 different lights. not sure the lumens but i belive they are around 6000, 2000 each. the other lights  were given to me and dont think they were working(obviously)......but if you look at the first pics compared to the last set i think youd agree i fixed the problem just by looking at the growth within 2 days. i think i screwed up by using the old lights...and ya i think they were high def, but not sure.....anyhow i think i saved it, hopefully didnt screw the sex up in the process....and the soil is quick draining, no prob there. water about every other day. but i must say ive seen a huge turn around! thanks for the help, much appreciated!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

NP, I'm using 3 lights as well... 2000 lumens a piece. Also, I think I'm watering a little too much. I water a tiny bit like twice a day, but that's prob alot for a little sprout.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 22, 2007)

ya, overwatering is a killer. i only do it when the soil is dry about an inch below, or about every other day. but like i said, i cant get ff here, so mg has to do but ive used the mix ive specified in previous posts and always had a good outcome in the past. ill post some new and better pics as she (hopefully) gets bigger, any other info to help is always appreciated......and ya, she had light in the pics, just crappy cam.....i give her light 24/7, about 12hrsdaylight and 12 artificial. is it good to alternate or is it better straight artificial? i figured 12 daylight is best. let me know, thanks!


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 23, 2007)

When I water my seedlings I make sure I have a lil run off water, I also just during the seedling stage I water once a week from the bottom, I believe it helps the roots go in search for the water and grow rather then letting them get water from the top.
 As far as daylight. In my personal opinion I find it to be pretty useless during seedling stage. 1st off I do know the sun is a powerful source of energy but I did a little expierment once where I had plants outside and inside. The outside plants were smaller and very spindly, the inside plants were very healthy, tall,bushy and just more filled out. But I also believe if they were to be put in natural sunlight during flowering I think they would flourish and produce some nice buds. Again this is just my opinion. I say 24/7 under some good lighting.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 23, 2007)

24/7 it is.....it does seem to grow the most under artificial....just figured the sun would be more nutritional.....lol, ya im stoned. thanks!!!!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL I love you man...

"lol, ya im stoned..."

WAIT, a brotherly type of love of course.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 23, 2007)

its cool man, much love back to all my fellow growers!!! smoke on and happy growing!


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 23, 2007)

Good luck buddy. I hope all is well from here on out. Keep us updated.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 24, 2007)

growing better, but still doesnt seem as fast as a previous grow. does it look like this is a descent rate of growth?


----------



## walter (Sep 24, 2007)

give it time ,, amd when you least expect it will supprize the hell outta you ,,, well good luck buddy and hopefully its a chickm growingn their ,, happy growin andn welcome to your firts grow


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 25, 2007)

Patience is a virtue my friend. Give it some time and some love and it will reward you 10 fold. Remeber everybodies plants grow at different rates yours look fine for now. Let it do its thing and you will see. Good luck.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 25, 2007)

well, first grow started out bad, was looking up and now back to crappy....browning slightly at edges and small brownish spots, then leaves began dying at tips and reaching toward stem, still having slow new growth. i know my lights arent too far or too close but i did add a little nutes a couple of days ago and then stopped.flushed but no change. might not have quite enough lumens but cant go get any more lights right now, will be a few days and afraid (she) will be dead. got the seeds from dome damn good bagseed. figured im gonna have to go build a setup and let all of you help me out since youve all been so knowledeable. if anyone knows some good and cheap seedbanks that are very descreet and dependable id appreciate the help....not giving up just yet but preparing.....also, what about putting her outside? good idea or bad...just figured with the south tx sun it would burn her, plus how would i handle the 24/0 to 12/12 ratio?...please let me know asap for i have found a new love of growing(or trying to )as much as smoking!! thanks guys and especially all who have replied to my post....much love....and p.s. sorry bout the crappy pic!!!


----------

